# Goth Kittens?



## Jade Tigress (Jan 23, 2009)

What are your thoughts?



> A Pennsylvania dog groomer thought she had come up with the perfect sideline for her business: Piercing kittens' ears and necks and marketing them as "gothic" over the Internet.


Full Article.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 23, 2009)

I might not be all that fond of cats but that's just cruel .

EDIT:  Ah, I see from the article that the animal welfare officers agree with me :tup:.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 23, 2009)

that's awesome, because between declawing, tail docking, & ear bobbing, we really don't do enough to unecessarily cut up or poke holes in animals.

jf


----------



## jarrod (Jan 23, 2009)

also, i wonder: are goth kittens typically morbidly obese & socially maladjusted?  does she raise them on crappy music?  how do they cut themselves without thumbs to hold the razor?  this is just a whole bag of cats that shouldn't have been opened.

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2009)

jarrod said:


> that's awesome, because between declawing, tail docking, & ear bobbing, we really don't do enough to unnecessarily cut up or poke holes in animals.
> 
> jf


Jarrod has a point that I agree with and still I think what this woman has done is cruel and unnecessary. Tail docking and ear-bobbing are also unnecessary as they're merely desirable traits of dog owners. The stiff upright pointed ears of dobermans and tailless Rotties and Boxers (and again Dobies) and dozens of others. If you presented one uncut (pardon the pun) and despite it's blood linage you'd get "that's not a real Doberman!!" and folks probably wouldn't even recognize it as such. We rarely physically modify cats. 


Piercing cats is stupid and eventually it'll catch on. Goths will read this story and go do it on their own. Not all of them but enough.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeezus.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 23, 2009)

Too much free time taken to a horrific level.

I have a very dark place in my heart for anyone who causes needless harm to creatures who have no say, human OR animal.

More than that I will not post publicly.

:rpo:
:rpo:
:rpo:
:rpo:
:rpo:


----------



## Blindside (Jan 23, 2009)

This is going to be real cute until that cat is zooming under the couch, catches an earring on the cloth and comes out with a ripped ear.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 23, 2009)

*Picks Buddy up and pets him to calm down*.


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2009)

Ugh...I thought this was going to be a cute story.

Now I feel depressed and horrified all at the same time.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't believe that someone who must love animals would do such a thing.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 23, 2009)

special place in Hell for people like this...


----------



## teekin (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm with you Andy, I've got Bobcat Hailey curled up in my lap purring. I can't understand wanting to poke holes in her perfect little ears. Crazy stupid *****. :ticked:
lori


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2009)

Blindside said:


> This is going to be real cute until that cat is zooming under the couch, catches an earring on the cloth and comes out with a ripped ear.


Oh great image there blindside... geat... thanks... just what I needed... :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2009)

Jade 

I do believe the people that did that to that cat fit the Slinkies part of your sig rather well

XS


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 23, 2009)

I have 2 black cats I never would do such a thing to them.

The thing is also cats are very active and if they go outside they can get caught with the piercing and die a very horrible death.

IMO it looks stupid as well.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 23, 2009)

How horrible!!  :vu::wah::flammad::anic::waah:
:biggun:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 23, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Piercing cats is stupid and eventually it'll catch on. Goths will read this story and go do it on their own. Not all of them but enough.



Blaming "Goths" as a whole for the stupidity of one woman would be as ignorant as if I said I saw some graffiti in a cave it must be the Cavers doing it.

Really.  It's an ignorant thing:

If Piercing is "Goth" I guess these girls are goth:












Really now.  Its just crappy marketing for a cruel treatment of an animal.  Nothing more.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2009)

No I'm blaming those two STUPID Goth girls indivdually for leading a possible "pierced cat" craze... I've friends with several gals who are or USED to be goths and they were NEVER that stupid but introduced me to friends of theirs who I wouldn't put past them to try that stunt on their own.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 23, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Blaming "Goths" as a whole for the stupidity of one woman would be as ignorant as if I said I saw some graffiti in a cave it must be the Cavers doing it.
> 
> Really. It's an ignorant thing:
> 
> ...


 
you raise an interesting point, cryozombie.  however, i will have to examine more photos of peirced women in order to determine their supposed goth-ness.  please post more examples when time allows, thank you.

jf


----------



## grydth (Jan 23, 2009)

The punishment should really fit the crime...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 24, 2009)

Blindside said:


> This is going to be real cute until that cat is zooming under the couch, catches an earring on the cloth and comes out with a ripped ear.





JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I have 2 black cats I never would do such a thing to them.
> 
> The thing is also cats are very active and if they go outside they can get caught with the piercing and die a very horrible death.
> 
> IMO it looks stupid as well.



That's my concern as well. I don't believe piercing in itself is cruel. Livestock is tagged all the time, domestic pets have microchips placed under their skin. Declawing a cat is the worst thing someone could do to them. I love cats, I have a black cat, she's beautiful. My fear is the piercing getting caught on something causing pain and damage. Plus, it looks stupid.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it depends on how we're viewing 'cruel' in ths context, *JT*.  After all, I think those people who dress their rat-sized dogs in little coats and hats are cruel too.

Tagging livestock is a practical measure and that, to me, is entirely different from sticking unnecessary metal in a pet for the vanity of the owner.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They should be allowed to pierce the kittens only if they have already pierced the ear of a fully grown unsedated wild lion or tiger! or done a belly piercing on a crocodile or alligator. I don't mind which.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> They should be allowed to pierce the kittens only if they have already pierced the ear of a fully grown un-sedated wild lion or tiger! or done a belly piercing on a crocodile or alligator. I don't mind which.


Alligators and Crocs will go limp if you flip them on their backs to achieve the piercings so that'd be too easy. 
Tigers, lions, leopards, jaguars or even smaller versions like Ocelots, Lynx, Bobcats, Clouded leopards, Jaguarundis and other types... just fine with me... they'll fight just as hard... but if they're kittens/cubs probably not much of a fight, which is why they were able to do it to the domesticated version easily. SIGH.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> *Alligators and Crocs will go limp if you flip them on their backs to achieve the piercings so that'd be too easy*.
> Tigers, lions, leopards, jaguars or even smaller versions like Ocelots, Lynx, Bobcats, Clouded leopards, Jaguarundis and other types... just fine with me... they'll fight just as hard... but if they're kittens/cubs probably not much of a fight, which is why they were able to do it to the domesticated version easily. SIGH.


 

Oooo that's odd, mind I've known men like that too lol!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 24, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Oooo that's odd, mind I've known men like that too lol!


 
ROTFLOL.

Oh, man.  You have no idea how hard that made me laugh.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 24, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Oooo that's odd, mind I've known men like that too lol!


 
well played, madam, well played.

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2009)

jarrod said:


> well played, madam, well played.
> 
> jf


Yeah well... men only do that so they don't have to do all the work. :lfao:


----------



## jarrod (Jan 24, 2009)

a *real* man doesn't mind doing the work!

now what's this thread about again?

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

jarrod said:


> a *real* man doesn't mind doing the work!
> 
> now what's this thread about again?
> 
> jf


Dang I forgot too... 

Oh yeah... kittens... AWWWW


----------



## jarrod (Jan 25, 2009)

kittah!!!! 

aw, i want to lick it!

stupid, cute animals.

jf


----------

